# Xbox display problem



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone any ideas as to how to solve this - the xbox works fine for about 5 minutes, then will lose video but keep sound... i've tried two different cables from xbox to TV and 3 different TVs but it's the same on all.

I've heard about a new clamp on the GPU / CPU but dont know if it will fix it. Any ideas?


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

the exact same thing happened to mine yesterday, at first just got a green hue now wont even display anything 

From searching on the net it seems like the gpu or the a/v out connector on the motherboard is knackered


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Phil_b88 said:


> the exact same thing happened to mine yesterday, at first just got a green hue now wont even display anything
> 
> From searching on the net it seems like the gpu or the a/v out connector on the motherboard is knackered


Thats what happened to my 360, one green light but no display.i had to send mine away to get sorted (to germany :doublesho:doublesho) im just waiting on it being sent back...

If your 360 is out of warrenty it will cost £78 to get it fixed,but if its less than 3 yo and has red lights you dont need to pay,that just aint fair


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

have a look at these. its for the e74 failure but its probably the ana chip so this will help.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

i might try this x clamp fix before binning it totally, here the link to the kit on ebay SiGainey


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

all the bits in that kit cost me 89p from a hardware shop. but dont forget to get some cleaner and thermal paste to re seat the chips. got mine from scan in bolton for 8 quid.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

If it were me, I'd remove the case, unplug the fans, run it for 2 minutes following RROD then try it again. Sure the revised clamps have worked for me, but it's allegedly a dry solder joint under the GPU - overheating it, remelts the solder and it works again, well it did for me!


----------

